# Enterprise Solutions > SAP R/3 Not open for account types and G/L

## vidyadhar k

SAP R/3 Stock is not creating I am practicing SAP in SD module, I have getting an error while stock creating. It may like that, "period 012/2007 is not open for account type s and G/L 799999". so plz help me

----------


## ganeshpiyer

Try out /nmmpv and /nmmrv.Also try out /nob52

----------

